# Breeder advice



## Pepper1968 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello everybody. We've hoping to buy a Cockapoo puppy. We're desperate to avoid a puppy farm. Does anybody here know anything about Capella Cockapoos in Bury St Edmunds?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8717&highlight=Capella


This may help x


----------



## Pepper1968 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you so much. They seemed so lovely when I talked to them but something was nagging at me. Feel v depressed about all of this. How do you find a good and ethical breeder?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's so difficult I know and I think sometimes your gut feeling really helps. You've probably already seen this thread but if not I'm sure it will help,, I'd advise to empower yourself with what you need to look for, ask questions and google the breeders or if they're big enough to be registered then ring the local environmental health office and check them out,hopefully nothing will flag up but if it's there then it should, good luck x 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi

we are getting a puppy from Anthony at Anzil - have a look at his website, I haven't found anything other than good things written about hime & his dogs. He is a licensed breeder, but the pups are brought up in the house.
It took me ages to narrow our search down, but am so pleased we took the time to look into so many breeders. 
I totally understand how you feel, I just didn't want to make a mistake & go to the wrong place. Its a 5 hour drive to Anthony's from home, but fortuantely my parents aren't to far from him so at least we don't have to do 2 long journeys in one day.
Good luck with your search


----------



## Pepper1968 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you! I feel such a fool as I was really taken with then after talking on phone. But there were no pictures of the mothers on the website. And as I talked it appeared that they had at least three litters on the go. Alarm bells ringing enough to ask on here.


----------



## Pepper1968 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you very much for your help. Much appreciated!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I also have one of Anthony's pups, can't recommend him highly enough but understand it's a long way from u! I searched for a year to find him and came across some very dodgy places on the way, just stick with it and it will be worth all the hours of searching in the end! Make sure u visit them first and see the studs/bitches etc, ask to see health Certs and make sure they are legit (ie have the right name/address/microchip number) have heard of ppl using one certificate for a number of dogs and just doctoring the cert! One place I visited (naming no names) had great reviews, but wouldn't let me see the mums with the pups and had 3 litters at varying stages. I have since found out they ship the puppies in from farms elsewhere! If u arm yourself with the right questions then the frauderster will become apparent as they will lose interest in you and stop answering your questions. I found the genuine people can talk about there dogs for hours and don't rush u off the phone! 

Don't dismay, it's all worth it I promise!


----------



## Pepper1968 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you! That's so kind. I'll have a look at the Anzil site. I got myself into a total muddle about the working cocker/show cocker thing. And now I feel stung. I was so close to getting one from them. My daughter is very disappointed. But you're right, it will be worth it all in the end!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Baillie is nearly ten months old and also an Anzil pup. Best thing we have ever done. Would recommend Anthony to anyone.


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

We have our name down for an Anzil puppy, partly because of the good comments on here.


----------



## Pepper1968 (Apr 1, 2014)

thank you! i'm getting good vibes!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Linda when are you getting your pup?
There are 2 of us on here who are getting one in 4 weeks. Vivien & Pepe's litter


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ooo yes Linda - when are you getting your pup? Only 2 weeks to puppy choosing Donna!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Can't wait. Video soon ....maybe 

Hope Billy likes his new sister


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully the middle of June.


----------



## Pepper1968 (Apr 1, 2014)

Phoned today. He sounds great and worth the wait.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pepper1968 said:


> Phoned today. He sounds great and worth the wait.


You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Any news pepper1968? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepper1968 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh yes, thank you! Marvellous news actually. Found a wonderful breeder in Somerset. Exactly what we wanted - loving, professional and dog-mad! A little puppy is coming home next weekend! All very excited here. PS It turned out, we could have gone on Anzil waiting list, but we'd already said yes to this one. Anthony was fabulous, informative, and supportive, so many thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh that's great, glad you found the one for you!! Keep us updated on your little one when they come home and enjoy!!! Lots of pics needed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Haven't posted on here for a long time, but the help we had before we got Keltie who is now 3 was invaluable. She was an Anzil puppy. We decided the time was right to get her a little sister and went straight back to Anthony. I think once you'd had one of his pups you'd never go anywhere else - Keltie is such a lovely temperament, and was such a good puppy - he breeds lovely dogs. Well worth the journey from the Midlands. Cannot wait till mid-June to bring her home. Will be getting as much info from the forum about owning two dogs and let the fun begin.........!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cris said:


> Haven't posted on here for a long time, but the help we had before we got Keltie who is now 3 was invaluable. She was an Anzil puppy. We decided the time was right to get her a little sister and went straight back to Anthony. I think once you'd had one of his pups you'd never go anywhere else - Keltie is such a lovely temperament, and was such a good puppy - he breeds lovely dogs. Well worth the journey from the Midlands. Cannot wait till mid-June to bring her home. Will be getting as much info from the forum about owning two dogs and let the fun begin.........!


Now you have to stay on the forum to update us on your new arrival!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Yay!! More puppies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Susie59 (Mar 13, 2016)

*Susie59*



Pepper1968 said:


> Hello everybody. We've hoping to buy a Cockapoo puppy. We're desperate to avoid a puppy farm. Does anybody here know anything about Capella Cockapoos in Bury St Edmunds?


Was there an answer to this as that was where I was thinking of going


----------



## Susie59 (Mar 13, 2016)

Pepper1968 said:


> Hello everybody. We've hoping to buy a Cockapoo puppy. We're desperate to avoid a puppy farm. Does anybody here know anything about Capella Cockapoos in Bury St Edmunds?


Any answers to this please as I was thinking of going there


----------



## Pepper1968 (Apr 1, 2014)

It's worth reading this thread
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8717&highlight=Capella


----------

